# 12% cut



## damudman (Dec 12, 2004)

I do work for a large home builder. We have been doing this 1 devolvement for about 6 months now, and get a memo today that they are going to cut our rate by 12%.::furious: 

I tell them no way, I can't take a 12% cut!
The reply was well we will just get the Mexicans then.
What bull $hit!!!!!!!!!

Every thing going up and wages going down.
I did love my trade but now if I don't find another builder soon I am going to close shop sell all my tools.:sad: 

Is anyone else getting a cut in pay?


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Alot of my trade friends have had to lower thier prices for residential, however commercial is still the same. I am between $42.00-$60.00/sheet for residential and I get plenty of work, however I only do high end custom homes and additions.

Commercial I am getting "on average" $55.00/hour per man, give or take depending on thier position in my company.

Thier are plenty of builders that will pay for good work, you just need to get your name out there, because if you don't the hispanics will.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

lennar?


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

12% cut in pay means to me that you must do 12 % increase in speed. that unfortunately means cut in quality. If they are willing to get the mexicans then there willing for shody work.


----------



## Same Old (Mar 9, 2007)

Mexicans do better work than tech school white dudes where I come from.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

Same Old said:


> Mexicans do better work than tech school white dudes where I come from.


 
I appologize for my comment about mexicans doing shody work. What I mean is that if they are willing to cut pay by getting others in at a cheaper rate ,while you are already hired to do the job at an agreed rate, then there is a major problem.

Personally I did not become a tradesman to make fast food workers pay. I don't know- is it wrong to make a profit?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

That's why we got out of new residential work about 10+ years ago.... no money in it....


----------



## Second Look (Jan 13, 2007)

taper71 said:


> 12% cut in pay means to me that you must do 12 % increase in speed. that unfortunately means cut in quality. If they are willing to get the mexicans then there willing for shody work.


Actually, the correct number is 1/0.88, or about 13.6%. Not trying to be picky, it just is what it is. This matters more with bigger numbers.

If your piece rate is cut by 12% and you work 12% faster to catch up, you're at 0.88 * 1.12 or about 98.56% what you were making.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

If you take the cut, there will be another memo in 2 weeks.


----------



## Toothpick (Nov 30, 2006)

Did you ask them if they are leading the way by cutting thier paychecks? We are a small company and there is no way I would ask my subs to make cuts unless we did the same, but being a large company hiding behind a computer it's easy to do I guess.

BTW, are you supplying materials too? If so that literally a double cut unless you can get your supplier to cut as well.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Same Old said:


> Mexicans do better work than tech school white dudes where I come from.


Looking at your aviator, you mean felt dudes not white dudes :laughing:


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Illegal immigrants? Why not call whomever looks after illegal labour in your country and put them on the job?

Did you get the Mexicans comment in writing?


----------



## damudman (Dec 12, 2004)

labor only 
I have aready talked to others 
Have work again:clap:


----------



## toyotatruckin (Apr 13, 2006)

Ok Im new on the board but I have to jump in here. Mexicans do good work and bad work just like everyone else,their poor english causes problems on the job and with the job itself, they say they do the work that nobody else wants to do, LOL WRONG!!!! They do the work at a pay rate that nobody else will and the illegals do it even cheaper!!


----------



## Same Old (Mar 9, 2007)

Well I'm in MN and if they can make it all the way up here and still brave the winters they must be doing something right. 
These days I prefer to see Mexicans on the crews.


----------



## toyotatruckin (Apr 13, 2006)

Why is that?? Why would you perfer to see them on crews? Unless you really ment to say "Screws" which i could totally agree with


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Many Mexicans have pride and skills and will work long hours if necessary. - Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## KingOfDrywall (Oct 1, 2004)

*Sorry about your luck....that sucks.*

I know customers and homebuilders are going to be paying more this year for drywall labor. I know this because I thought we all agreed we were raising our costs...lol. We should stop referring to them as "Mexicans" because basically they are simply unskilled man power. Here in youngstown ohio we have crack heads and drug addicts not "mexicans". Let the customers get crappy workmanship.....they will learn. Nothing is FREE and you get what you pay for. The position you are in sucks my friend. I hope it all works out. Tell the builder to make sure all his new workers are legit and have their papers. Tell him you got a letter from the INS(immigration authorities) and you have an obligation to keep it all legal. Tell that builder make sure he checks them all out. If there are any illegals you should turn them in.:thumbsup:


----------



## sonny (Oct 4, 2006)

*Thats the Ticket*

Turn Their Asses In! -(ww numbersusa)- This turning in Illegal workers is getting very popular. Of course their are some scumbag Gc's & contractors who enjoy the benefits of employing cheap illegal labor - & these individuals are just now starting to have to pay the fines & unpaid taxes, As it should be! So do your Citizen duty & Report!

Sonny


----------



## toyotatruckin (Apr 13, 2006)

:thumbup: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :thumbup: 


sonny said:


> Turn Their Asses In! -(ww numbersusa)- This turning in Illegal workers is getting very popular. Of course their are some scumbag Gc's & contractors who enjoy the benefits of employing cheap illegal labor - & these individuals are just now starting to have to pay the fines & unpaid taxes, As it should be! So do your Citizen duty & Report!
> 
> Sonny


----------



## damudman (Dec 12, 2004)

I will be watching the job site.

King I know Younstown very well i live about 10 miles this side the Pa boarder


----------

